# General Contractors License



## CLTEE49 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone here ever applied for a General Contractors License? This may be a long range career goal of mine (well after my PE). I know you have to present some amount of capital in order to qualify and it will be awhile before I acquire enough of that.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

I think it varies from state to state, I dont know if money is part of it but most prequalifications for state dot's require a financial aspect


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 26, 2010)

I have had my contractors licence and looks like I will be in a new company and get it again. There are a number of things to consider when becoming a contractor, there are insurance requirements, you must assign the licence to a business, and the business must be your principal source of income. We subcontract to larger firms quite a bit and they find it easier to develop contracts for subs as contractors rather than A&amp;E. So you may want to look into it and make sure your not causing trouble you dont need.


----------

